# 130 g Whatcha think??



## chanksta (Jan 1, 2015)

What's everyone think of my 130 planted tank


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

Needs bunches more plants. Bunches more.


----------



## Cmeister (Jul 5, 2009)

+1 bunches of plants. Exactly 3 bunches will be enough. :tongue:

It looks fine. Maybe a bit dirty.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Very good start, but probably needs more plants, or just some time to fill in. 
Yellowish water is from the tannins in the wood, I assume. If not, you may need some nerite snails or a pleco.


----------



## chanksta (Jan 1, 2015)

Ya im letting the plants I've got fill in and get growing good before adding more... and ya all new wood so lots on tannins. And I even soaked n water changed it for 2 weeks. It has slowed down a lot in last week or so. 50% weekly wc is doing good.


----------

